# Burned DVD but can't view files



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I burned a DVD with some data but for some reason I can't view the files on my computer or even another computer at my house. I looked at the back of the DVD itself and I can see that it has been written to. In Windows Exporer it shows that there is 0 bytes of free space and 1.6 GB worth of space used but everytime I open the DVD it doesn't show anything. Any suggestions? I am running Windows XP


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Update: I went into Nero and found out that it is a multi-session disk and has 2 sessions on it and it shows the amount of space used by each session. Maybe that'll help?


----------



## amartech (Apr 9, 2010)

i think brun not finished......
can i know what speed u burn the DVD ?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

What I ended up doing in case someone has this same issue is I burned an image of the disc using ImgBurn and then burned that image to a new DVD and all of my files appeared. You can close this topic and I hope it is useful for anyone that has the same problem.


----------

